# Авиация > Однополчане >  Кандагар, 1982, 205ОВЭ - ищу.

## Большой

ищу летчиков, служивших в Кандагаре в 1981-82 г.г.
или кому о чем-то говорят фамилии - Бабенко, Бережной, Говтвян, Сергеев, Шевцов, Гончаров, Белов
или кто знает кого-то на этих снимках.

----------


## KosGov

А *Говтвяна* не *Григорием Александровичем* звали?

----------


## Большой

чо звали, его и сейчас так зовут, он жив-здоров, вот эту фотку отцу подарил год назад. на снимке он с Бабенко.
я почему так сформулировал вопрос - люди могут не знать Бабенко, но помнить Бережного, например и так по крупицам я соберу картину службы и гибели Николая Бабенко 13 июня 1982 г.

----------


## KosGov

Уважаемый,
Я 17 января передал Вашу информацию Говтвяну Г.А.
Если необходимо, то могу сообщить его домашний телефон.

----------


## Большой

да он знает, ему Сурцуков передал мою просьбу,да и Райляну я подробно писал в "твердом" письме, не хочется зря надоедать.
а вот за заботу - огромное спасибо!
мне б Бережного найти.... крайняя инфа - он в Апатитах живет/жил.

----------


## %u0411%u043E%u043B%u044C%

и маленькое уточнение - речь не о 205ОВЭ, а о 280 ОВП, конечно

----------


## nik_55

Технарь 205 
http://kwatu1973.narod.ru/5photoalbum.html
Сергеев И

----------


## nik_55

кто пересекался с адыровым пашкой?

----------

